# [HowTo] Globaler Alias für postmaster/abuse/webmaster/hostmaster



## nightcode (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

bei der Konfiguration meinens Systems bin ich auf die Problematik gestoßen, dass ich gerne für alle angelegten E-Mail-Domains automatisch die E-Mail-Adressen postmaster@example.com, abuse@example.com, webmaster@example.com und hostmaster@example.com an eine definierte E-Mail-Adresse weiterleiten möchte, ohne diese für jede E-Mail-Domain extra anzulegen und bei eventuellen Änderungen aktualisieren zu müssen.
Ich fand in einem älteren Thread einen Hinweis von Till, dass man so etwas über /etc/aliases realisieren könnte.
Folgendes Problem tritt dabei auf:
Legt man nun z.B. den Alias
/postmaster@.*/ ZIELADRESSE@ZIELDOMAIN.DE
an funktioniert das zwar wunderbar, jedoch werden dann auch ausgehende E-Mails, z.B. an postmaster@ispconfig.de, ebenfalls an ZIELADRESSE@ZIELDOMAIN.DE weitergeleitet. Des weiteren wäre ein im ISPConfig für eine spezielle Domain erstellter Alias ebenfalls ungültig.

*Die Lösung:*
Erstellt eine Datei unter /etc/postfix - z.B. mysql-virtual_my-global-aliases.cf mit folgendem Inhalt:

_hosts = *euer ISPConfig SQL-Server [i.d.R. localhost] (steht in anderen mysql-*.cf Dateien)*
user = *euer ISPConfig SQL-User [i.d.R. ispconfig] (steht in anderen mysql-*.cf Dateien)*
password = *euer ISPConfig MySQL Passwort (steht in anderen mysql-*.cf Dateien)*
dbname = *eure ISPConfig SQL-Datenbank[i.d.R. dbispconfig] (steht in anderen mysql-*.cf Dateien)*
query = SELECT 'hostmaster@example.com' AS goto FROM mail_domain WHERE domain='%d' AND active = 'y' AND '%u' REGEXP '^(MAILER-DAEMON|postmaster|abuse|webmaster|hostmaster)$' AND '%s'!='hostmaster@example.com' LIMIT 1_

Der Eintrag "hostmaster@example.com" muss durch eure Zieladresse ersetzt werden.  Der REGEXP Eintrag kann um weitere Standard-Adressen ergänzt werden. Durch Hinzufügen weiterer _AND '%s'!='exampleaddress@example.com'  können spezielle E-Mail-Adressen von dieser Behandlung ausgeschlossen werden._

Öffnet die Datei /etc/postfix/main.cf und fügt *am Ende *der Zeile "virtual_alias_maps" folgenden Eintrag ein:
_, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_my-global-aliases.cf_

Nach einem Neustart von Postfix sollte alles funktionieren.

*Die Funktionsweise:*
Es werden alle im ISPConfig registrierten E-Mail Domains geprüft. Ist die entsprechende Domain eingerichtet und keine Weiterleitung bzw. Alias von postmaster, abuse etc. eingerichtet wird die E-Mail an hostmaster@example.com weitergeleitet.
Legt man jedoch im ISPConfig einen Alias, z.B. von postmaster@example.com auf hostmaster2@example.com an, so greift diese Regel vorher und wird nicht an den definierten Standardempfänger weitergeleitet.
Genau so wie ich es wollte und es Sinn ergibt! Und das ohne Änderungen am ISPConfig Code.
Ich hoffe einige haben das gleiche Problem und können es somit lösen!
Auch wenn es evtl. Spam bedeutet sollten diese Adressen gemäß RFC 822, 1123, 2821 und 2142 erreichbar sein!


Vielleicht macht es Sinn, diese Funktionalität mit in ISPConfig selbst aufzunehmen.


----------



## nowayback (14. Juli 2016)

Zitat von nightcode:


> Auch wenn es evtl. Spam bedeutet sollten diese Adressen gemäß RFC 822, 1123, 2821 und 2142 erreichbar sein!


Ich habe seit ewigkeiten entsprechende weiterleitungen auf ein spezielles konto für eine vielzahl an domains. die spams halten sich da aber in grenzen. wenn es 5 am tag sind, ist es schon extrem viel. schließlich filtert man ja für die adressen gemäß rfc auch keine mails vor oder weist sie gar ab, sondern stellt die 1:1 durch - solltest du evtl. auch noch einrichten ;-)


----------

